# Asus USB-AC68 Wi-Fi adapter question



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have seen reviews and it's fast, but fast means hot probably...

I'm also looking at the ASUS PCE-AC88 PCIE wifi adapter (below) but I can only use this for my desktop PC.






with the USB-AC68 I would be able to use it for my desktop PC but also for laptops when needed.

Does someone here own the asus AC68 usb wifi adapter?


----------



## flmatter (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes I have one. Are you looking at buying one?  I can post a picture of it when I get home from work this afternoon, in about 4 hours or so. What info are you wanting?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 27, 2019)

You do know that's just a USB Extension for you to locate the USB anywhere you'd like. My Netgear WNA1100 is the same. I could connect my AC one and get better if I wanted to but N is fine

If it were me though the pci-e card would be better. Just some USB ones sometimes can loose connection or be faulty at times having to reconnect the USB from time to time


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2019)

flmatter said:


> What info are you wanting?


Disconnecting issues because of heat?



rk3066 said:


> having to reconnect the USB from time to time



Hmm, I've just read that on tweakers from someone that owns this asus usb ac68, so it would be because of heat then?
What if you use it for just a 50mbps connection?
Or 200mbps?



rk3066 said:


> If it were me though the pci-e card would be better.



Yeah that was my thinking as well, on the other hand the usb variant is cheaper and I can use it on any computer i want when needed.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't recall any issues using 2.4ghz,   I think with 5ghz I was behind too many walls and had connection issues(downstairs bedroom and router was upstairs on opposite side). As far as heat issues are concerned I highly doubt I saturated its bandwidth enough to cause any heat. Light gaming and web surfing. I can plug it in tonight and double check everything for you.

Edit : I was looking at this at one point
Nano AC


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 27, 2019)

OP I don't think heat is the issue though I'm running only 2.4 as 5 you'll get less range. It's like with 5G with cell towers. They're going to have these small router BS around everywhere to stay connected


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 28, 2019)

I have one,  I really like it. I used it with my laptop and when ethernet wasn't ideal. No over heating issues for me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2019)

heat wont be an issue, lots of people just blindly guess when they have a problem

PCI-E card will have higher max speeds and longer range, but the USB one will perform well


----------



## flmatter (Aug 28, 2019)

Just a quick down and dirty picture of it up and running. In upstairs bedroom getting good 5ghz from opposite side of house.  Will check back later and see if drops connection and if it is hot. Laptop is a ROG G75vw, a bit older but works fine

EDIT-Update:  So it has been up and streaming youtube for the last 2 hours. No dropped connections, a little warm to touch. Will bring grab my laser thermometer and see what temps are cold and then after 2-3 hours of streaming youtube or a movie.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 29, 2019)

First one at room temp cold start
Second one after 2 hours of streaming youtube music


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 29, 2019)

Enjoy! Looks good


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2019)

flmatter said:


> First one at room temp cold start
> Second one after 2 hours of streaming youtube music


I had already ordered the Asus USB-AC68.

What if you were downloading a game from steam.

Anyways, I'll find out soon how it does.

Thanks.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 29, 2019)

DL'ing a game from steam is always top-notch!


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have this adapter. It is good and it does give me the same speeds as a 9260 adapter. The only thing is it does drop the network sometimes and my downloads can range from 17.5 kb/s to 7.7 Mb/s second, however all of my USB based network adapters have done the same thing (I think it is based on how USB works) . Someone else already mentioned that a PCI_E based network adapter would be better in terms of consistency and speed.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I have this adapter. It is good and it does give me the same speeds as a 9260 adapter. The only thing is it does drop the network sometimes and my downloads can range from 17.5 kb/s to 7.7 Mb/s second, however all of my USB based network adapters have done the same thing (I think it is based on how USB works) . Someone else already mentioned that a PCI_E based network adapter would be better in terms of consistency and speed.



I'll try it out and if I don't like it I will go with the PCIE one.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 29, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I'll try it out and if I don't like it I will go with the PCIE one.



You will like it. It does not exhibit those cons nearly as often as some other USB based adapters.


----------

